# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #252 (10/2021)



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. August 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu **JETZT im Handel* PCGH 10/2021 (#252): RX 6600 XT unter der PCGH-Lupe, DLSS vs. FSR, Spielen ohne Grafikkarte in der Praxis, 12 CPU-Wasserkühler, Geforce Experience Tool-Box im Check u. v. m. - auf DVD "The Elder Scrolls Online: Morrowind"*

					Die PCGH-Ausgabe 10/2021 (#252) liefert unter anderem: AMD Radeon RX 6600 XT unter unserer Lupe, Upscaling: Wie arbeiten DLSS und FSR, Spielen ohne Grafikkarte mit AMDs APU in der Praxis, 20 externe SSDs im Test, Geforce Experience Tool-Box im Check und vieles mehr!

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: **JETZT im Handel* PCGH 10/2021 (#252): RX 6600 XT unter der PCGH-Lupe, DLSS vs. FSR, Spielen ohne Grafikkarte in der Praxis, 12 CPU-Wasserkühler, Geforce Experience Tool-Box im Check u. v. m. - auf DVD "The Elder Scrolls Online: Morrowind"*


----------



## PCGH_Richard (26. August 2021)

Guten Tag liebe PCGH-Community!

Die *Ausgabe 10/2021 (#252)* ist ab Mittwoch den 1. September im sehr gut sortierten Einzelhandel verfügbar und kann digital bereits am dem 27. August bezogen werden. Natürlich verzichten wir auch beim aktuellen Heft nicht auf den zentralen Feedback-Sammelthread. Hier dürft Ihr eure Anregungen, Kritiken oder auch Lob festhalten. Unsere Aufmerksamkeit ist euch gewiss.

Sollte euer Stammkiosk geschlossen haben, könnt ihr das Heft mit den Links im Artikel (ganz unten) bestellen, entweder gedruckt oder digital. Das ist gerade in Seuchenschutzzeiten eine wichtige Info, denn Corona ist - wie wir anhand der Fallzahlen sehen - immer noch nicht überstanden (seid so nett und bleibt gesund!).

Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback sind immer herzlich willkommen, schließlich lebt dieses Heft von euch und für euch! Wohl formulierte Kritik wird von der Redaktion zudem gerne gelesen und wir sind bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind (bei Raff sieht das etwas anders aus, den muss man nur einmal am Tag mit einer GPU füttern), jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darnieder liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht auf jedes einzelne Posting eine Antwort schreiben, wir lesen eure Meinungen und nehmen euer Feedback zu Herzen!

In dem Sinne, eine spannende neue Ausgabe, viel Spaß beim Lesen, haltet euch an die Maßnahmen und bleibt bitte alle gesund!

Eure PCGH-Redaktion


----------



## Ion (26. August 2021)

Ist denn schon wieder Jubiläum?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. August 2021)

Ääääh - fast. Mit der 11/2021 feiern wir 21 Jahre PCGH, ...

... aber was die 10 angeht, habe ich das mal gefixt. Gut aufgepasst. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Richard (27. August 2021)

Ion schrieb:


> Ist denn schon wieder Jubiläum?


Hups, mein Fehler


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (4. September 2021)

Wieder schöne Artikel und Themen , aber nicht dass wieder einige User meckert, dass es "mal wieder" zu aAMD lastig war mit den Ryzen 5000 APUs und der 56600XT. 

Danke @PCGH_Dave für den Kommentar im CPU Bereich. Die wirklich benötigte CPU Power gerät gerne aus dem Blickfeld, wenn man mal wieder im "Haben will" Modus als Käufer unterwegs ist. Mal davon ab, ändern sich ja auch sehr schnell Bedürfnisse, da braucht es manchmal nur ein neues CPU lastiges Spiel/neues Spielegenre oder wie erwähnt ein neuer Monitor.  Ich hab es deshalb aufgegeben zu versuchen genauer zu dimensionieren und mir einfach etwas Puffer gelassen, was CPU Power angeht. Im Endeffekt kann man nie genug haben, nur das Konto, bzw der Partner begrenzen oft die persönlichen Wünsche.  

Der Artikel zum 5700G läßt mich dennoch etwas unschlüssig zurück. 
Zum Untertitel "[...] Nützen manche von ihnen nur für die Bildausgabe, geben andere potente Spielpartner ab. [...] " stellt sich mir die Frage:
Die 5700G ist doch sicherlich das schnellste, was je am Markt verfügbar war. 
Wenn dies im Fazit nur für ein 
"[...] wenn dann unter FHD nicht mal 60 FPS drin sind, dann finde ich das im Jahr 2021 schon etwas schade." 
reicht,  welche integrierten Grafikeinheiten haben dann jemals potente Spielepartner abgegeben?
Der Klassiker von hohen Erwartungen und ernüchternder Realität? Ein 3400G  in groß ist es nicht geworden, ist aber auch abzusehen gewesen, oder?

Was erwartet man denn heute von einer Ryzen APU? 
Ich persönlich war froh, als ATI/AMD die Chipsatzgrafik vom 780G so hoch getrieben haben, dass man für den HTPC und entsprechende Nutzung für DVD/BD und Streaming; YT keine dedizierte Grafikkarte mehr  benötigte. Inkl damals aktueller Codecs usw.  
Älterer Spiele mit starken Abstrichen in der Grafik waren auch drin, aber jedem war klar, dass da nicht viel dahinter stecken kann. Sideport Memory war dann noch eine nette unterstützung. Ähnlich dann die FM1 und FM2 APUs, die mir bis heute treu dienen, allerdings auch mehr im Bereich Office, YT, Internet und ab und zu für GOG.com Klassiker.  Dedizierte Grafikkarten sind und bleiben bis evtl. auf ganz magere Karten wie eine 1030 oder GT210 immer schneller als jede APU.  

Klar hat die 5700G im Vergleich zur 3400G  im Bereich CPU gut zugelegt, dafür im Bereich GPU weniger stark. Aber mehr geht eben aktuell nicht, wenn man auf ein Buget bei den TDP achten möchte. Kein Mensch kauft heute noch eine 130W TDP APU für den HTPC. Das wäre doch argh am Markt vorbei ...

PS: etwas grenzwertig ist mir die Werbung auf Seite 13 aufgestoßen. 
Layout, Schriftart und Stil von einem Artikel aus dem Bereich CPU. Natürlich prankt oben schön das "Anzeige", aber Werbung so nah und fast identisch wie ein fachlich recherchierter und ausgearbeiteter Artikel. Ich weiß nicht, wer das so erstellt hat. Für mich hat das ein "Geschmäckle" und das hat PCGH absolut nicht nötig, Werbung als Fachartikel zu tarnen. Es gibt wiklich inovative Werbung, mal sachlich, mal bunt, mal sehr inovativ, mal unterhaltsam, aber immer stark vom Redakteursmaterial zu unterscheiden.  Ich hoffe, das wird auch in der Masse so bleiben.

PS: den neuen Mitarbeitern viel Erfolg


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. September 2021)

Strikeeagle77 schrieb:


> PS: etwas grenzwertig ist mir die Werbung auf Seite 13 aufgestoßen.
> Layout, Schriftart und Stil von einem Artikel aus dem Bereich CPU. Natürlich prankt oben schön das "Anzeige", aber Werbung so nah und fast identisch wie ein fachlich recherchierter und ausgearbeiteter Artikel. Ich weiß nicht, wer das so erstellt hat. Für mich hat das ein "Geschmäckle" und das hat PCGH absolut nicht nötig, Werbung als Fachartikel zu tarnen. Es gibt wiklich inovative Werbung, mal sachlich, mal bunt, mal sehr inovativ, mal unterhaltsam, aber immer stark vom Redakteursmaterial zu unterscheiden.  Ich hoffe, das wird auch in der Masse so bleiben.


Keine Sorge, das Format bleibt die Ausnahme und kam PCGH-intern auch nicht ohne Diskussion aus. Sales = Anzeigenabteilung und Redaktion sind bei uns bewusst und weiterhin getrennt.

____

Am Rande bemerkt: Wir haben die Leserzuschriften vernommen, welche den "Running gag" in der Heftvorschau kritisierten. Mich als Verantwortlichen nervt es auch. Aber wenn zeitkritische Themen reingrätschen, haben die gegenüber Evergreens Priorität. Doch ich bringe frohe Kunde: Wenn nächste Woche nicht plötzlich eine RTX 3090 Super oder 6900 XTX auf meinem Schreibtisch spawnt (bzw. die Hölle zufriert), kommt der Artikel. Welcher? Der:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Benchmarks sind, einige Nachtests inklusive, endlich im Kasten und das Layouten beginnt. Ansonsten gilt immer das Sternchen in der Vorschau. 

MfG
Raff


----------

